# HELP! I have been a bit of a.numpty and got my car stuck in sand



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

What is the equivalent of the RAC in Dubai. My front wheels have got stuck in sand and I cannot get my car out.

Anyone recommend a recovery service or know someone with a tow truck?
my third week in Dubai and having lots of fun....not! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Cars don't work on sand. That's what a 4x4 is for. To start off with, lower the tyre pressures by more than half so the tyres don't cut through the sand.

There are only services you pay for - check your insurance.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

A local said to ring the police!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried to search for recovery services online? I have never used this company but they have a mobile number that you could call. 
Best Car Towing Service in Dubai | Road Side Assistance in U.A.E

Good luck!


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Have you tried to search for recovery services online? I have never used this company but they have a mobile number that you could call.
> Best Car Towing Service in Dubai | Road Side Assistance in U.A.E
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Pamela. Been too busy to check things out.
I was gonna try and wet the sand to see if that helped.:fingerscrossed:

Luckily(!) I had arrived back at my place of residence, so I just abandoned it for the night.
Unfortunately, I am very low on dirhams and was gonna go get some tomorrow. Hope they accept credit cards.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I highly doubt they will accept credit cards. It should cost you about aed 150. Maybe head over to the nearest ATM tomorrow first?


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

I remember when one time my car got (a bit) stuck in the sand and I couldn't make it move forward. But reversing did the trick. You might want to try going in reverse too. If that doesn't work, then I guess you'll have to get some help.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> I highly doubt they will accept credit cards. It should cost you about aed 150. Maybe head over to the nearest ATM tomorrow first?


Be difficult without a car. I live a little out in the sticks. I suppose they can drive me to the nearest ATM.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Jowhara said:


> I remember when one time my car got (a bit) stuck in the sand and I couldn't make it move forward. But reversing did the trick. You might want to try going in reverse too. If that doesn't work, then I guess you'll have to get some help.


Tried that I am afraid. This is where a manual is better, have more control.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Have you any cardboard? Try laying some cardboard down as a temporary "road" for the wheels to go over.
Check your car manual to see if you have a transmission lock button - to lock in first gear.
Combination of the above should do it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Have you any cardboard? Try laying some cardboard down as a temporary "road" for the wheels to go over.
> Check your car manual to see if you have a transmission lock button - to lock in first gear.
> Combination of the above should do it.
> ...


I like your thinking. I was desperately trying to think of what I could put under the wheels that would not damage the car. The corner shop will have lots of cardboard.

All further suggestions still welcome.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Use the cardboard and lower tyre pressure as advised. Also try steering from side to side as you attempt to drive out of the sand. Once you do get moving, keep moving and keep up a good speed. It will give you more momentum and make it less likely that you get stuck a second time.

However, your best chance is that a helpful local in a proper 4x4 will assist. Despite their lunatic driving standards, they are very quick to offer help to stranded motorists and will happily oblige.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BigAndyD said:


> However, your best chance is that a helpful local in a proper 4x4 will assist. Despite their lunatic driving standards, they are very quick to offer help to stranded motorists and will happily oblige.


If there are other people with 4x4s parked in the same area, just hang around and ask for their help.
My wife faced this problem when she parked in a sandy area for a couple of hours, and a very helpful local helped her tow it out.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd probably treat it the same as if I were in snow, low revs, low gear forward and reverse and something under the tires.

I would also like pics on this thread :lol:


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> I'd probably treat it the same as if I were in snow, low revs, low gear forward and reverse and something under the tires.
> 
> I would also like pics on this thread :lol:


You sadist you 

Tried all those. To no avail.

I did manage to get a local yesterday, very helpful, but the only rope I could find was thick washing line from the local corner shop. It broke.

Knackered after the cardboard attempt. 10 minutes work here is like an hour at home.

Pictures to follow.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Sand is as fine as dust here.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Once I am out, I will need to pump the tyres. Can this be done at petrol stations like in UK?

Asked a policeman who happened to go by. He tried to help but too much for him. He suggested raising one wheel at a time with a jack and putting the cardboard underneath. The tyres are not getting traction as cardboard cannot get underneath enough.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

K0sh said:


> Once I am out, I will need to pump the tyres. Can this be done at petrol stations like in UK? Asked a policeman who happened to go by. He tried to help but too much for him. He suggested raising one wheel at a time with a jack and putting the cardboard underneath. The tyres are not getting traction as cardboard cannot get underneath enough.


You need a piece of wood to put the jack on (that's why safari drivers carry bread boards !). And yes you can put air in your tyres at the gas station.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

All done, thanks everybody.
The recovery truck got stuck as well and he used wooden planks under the truck tyres to gain traction.
So now do I carry a strong rope and wooden planks with me everywhere or do I just "not do it again"


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh, pictures on my blackberry. Will put them later.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I keep my deflation, recovery, and other assorted offroad gear, with me at all times. I can't even begin to count how many road cars I've dragged out of the sand.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Pictures as requested. They don't look too bad, that is because I have tried digging the sand as much as I could.


----------



## Kayote (Nov 12, 2013)

I also keep my off road kit with me all the time and have helped quite a lot of 'stranded' vehicles. 

The maximum number of rescues done in the same area was on Al Khail road, during the construction of the exits, by smarties trying to beat the loooooooong traffic jam, by taking the sand road up to the front - most of them end up spending more time than they bargained for. 

Never underestimate sand.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Kayote said:


> I also keep my off road kit with me all the time and have helped quite a lot of 'stranded' vehicles.
> 
> The maximum number of rescues done in the same area was on Al Khail road, during the construction of the exits, by smarties trying to beat the loooooooong traffic jam, by taking the sand road up to the front - most of them end up spending more time than they bargained for.
> 
> Never underestimate sand.


Even with 265 tyres, if I drive on sand undeflated it's with the traction off and the vehicle in 4-hi. Anything else is just asking for trouble.

I have one friend who bought a Wrangler a few years back, she's a lovely lass but one of those that likes the idea of a 4x4 for the odd desert camping trip. One time out in the desert her boyfriend went to drive it off and wondered why it was just digging down at the back: in over a year of driving, she had no idea you had to engage the part-time transfer-case.


----------

